# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تحديث تطبيق “سناب شات” لنظام iOS بميزة إعادة مشاهدة الرسائل

## salihmob

*تحديث تطبيق “سناب شات” لنظام iOS بميزة إعادة مشاهدة الرسائل*   ***22 ديسمبر 2013*   *حصل تطبيق التراسل الفوري “سناب شات” (Snapchat) المخصص لأجهزة “آبل”  الذكية العاملة بنظام iOS على تحديث يضيف عدة مميزات جديدة، أبرزها ميزة  إعادة مشاهدة الرسائل لمرة ثانية.**ويتميز تطبيق “سناب شات” بعدم عرض الرسائل الواردة من الأصدقاء إلا مرة  واحدة ولمدة قصيرة حيث يتم بعدها حذف تلك الرسائل نهائياً، إلا أن التحديث  الجديد للتطبيق على نظام iOS حصل على ميزة الإعادة (Replay)، التي تمكن  المستخدمين من مشاهدة الرسائل مرة ثانية.**وأصبح التطبيق يمكن مستخدميه على أجهزة “آبل” الذكية من إعادة مشاهدة  رسالة واحدة فقط يومياً من الرسائل الواردة لهم من قبل الأصدقاء، وبعدها  يتم حذف تلك الرسالة نهائياً من خوادم “سناب شات”.**وأضاف مطورو “سناب شات” إلى التطبيق ميزة المرشحات الذكية، وهي الميزة  التي تمكن المستخدم من وضع درجة الحرارة الحالية على الصور المرسلة من  جانبه إلى الأصدقاء، كما حصل التطبيق على مميزات أخرى مثل المرشحات البصرية  لإضافة مؤثرات على الصور، إضافة إلى ميزة كتابة تعليق خاص على الصور  المرسلة، وميزة لتفعيل الفلاش الضوئي في الصور الملتقطة عبر الكاميرا  الأمامية.**ويتطلب تطبيق “سناب شات”، عقب تحديثه، تفعيل المميزات الجديدة عبر  الذهاب إلى قائمة “إدارة” (Manage)، داخل بند “خدمات أخرى” (Additional  Services)، في قائمة الإعدادات (Setting menu) الخاصة بالتطبيق.**ويتوافر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  رقم 6.1.0، لتطبيق التراسل الفوري على متجر “آب ستور” مجاناً، وهو التحديث  الذي يتوافر بحجم 8.6 ميجابايت، ويدعم عدة لغات منها الإنجليزية والعربية.*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي صالح

----------

